# daylight compact fluorescent



## Slit throats (Dec 22, 2007)

where do those new daylight compact fluorescent come into play compaired to grow lights? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GENERAL CHARACTERISTICS  
Manufacturer Technical Consumer Products 
Lamp Type  Compact Fluorescent  
Bulb Spiral

Base Medium Screw (E26) 
Wattage 27 
Equivalent Wattage  100 Watts  
Rated Avg. Life Hours 10,000 
Primary Application  Table/Floor Lamps; Bare Bulb 
Fixtures, Wet Locations  
PHOTOMETRIC CHARACTERISTICS  
Initial Lumens 1,850 
Color Temperature 5,100 
Color Rendering Index 82 
ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS  
Input Line Voltage  120V  
Input Line Frequency  50/60 Hz 
Min. Starting Temperature -20° F 
Max. Starting Temperature 160° F 
Lamp Operating Frequency 45 KHZ 
Lamp Current Crest Factor < 1.60 
Open Circuit Voltage (OCV) 600V 
Power Factor > .50 
Total Harmonic Distortion < 150% 
DIMENSIONS 
Max Overall Length (MOL) 5.10 in.  
Base Width  2.4 in. 
Base Height  n/a 
PRODUCT INFORMATION  
Product Code 28927M-51  
Description 27W/SPRING/51K 

Standard Package  Case 
Standard Package Quantity  12/48 
No. of Items Per Standard Package  1 
TCP Info  Other Info  
TCP Spec Sheet
TCP Compact Brochure
TCP Catalog Product Images 
Glossary of terms 
Footnotes: 
FEATURES AND BENEFITS 

NEW Small size


NEW Amalgam Technology - provides cooler operating temperatures for consistent performance in any position


Long life, 15,000 hour average rated life


No lead glass - Better lumen maintenance over life of bulb


Medium base or Candelabra base


Replace less often, ideal for hard to reach places


End of Life logic guards against violent failures


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

well that seems like the specs from a very "cheap" daylight CFL, a good daylight veg CFL light would be running color in the 6500k spectrum not the 5100k spectrum.  grow lights  the bar style ones are junk for MJ plants which need a different style light im sure you could use a grow light but they just simply dont put out enough LUMENS for a reasonable grow time , CFL's are bad enough when it comes to growing slow you dont need to slow it even further by puting a supposed "Grow Light" thats for a *ucking tomato plant or some ****...  if you wanna use CFL's get 3 General Electric Daylight 100w equivalent CFL"s for VEG , and once to flowering go for a "soft white" 2700k color spectrum style CFL any brand will do , and of course the more powerful the better. currently im in flowering and have 1 plant and 1 sprout, and i use 3 2050 Lumen 2700k bulbs and 2 1100 lumen 2700k bulbs and one 2700k mini bar floro, sitting at about 8k lumens and plant is fine!  CFL's are cheaper and easier to find then grow lights to , you can some times go to your local grocery store or hardware store and off brand companys will make like 5 pack CFL for like 10 dollars... just gotta shop around. anyways hope this info helps!

PS: daylight Style CFL's from offbrand companys are junk and dont even run in the correct color spectrum , for vegging dont settle for less then General electric 100w+ CFL's.  flowering is a different store because everyone and there mother makes a 2700k bulb , the 6500k is only mastered by GE.


----------



## Fretless (Dec 23, 2007)

I couldn't find the 6500k CFL when I last vegged with them.  So I used 2700k.  That worked fine also.  The plants were tight specimens, beautiful. Most floro light is broad spectrum and IMO the color ratings aren't as important for them as it is with HID.  I think it is more important with CFLs that the bulb be one that can be used inverted without any ill effects, as the ones you posted can.   
   That being said if you can find the 6500k, by all means...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

Lowes sells GE products. and if you live in america those are plentiful.   honestly i will have to agree with u on using 2700k from veg to flowering to harvest... it will work, but if you want the filled out fully vegged looking ready for flowering sort of plants and you want to use CFL's the whole time u do gotta use the good stuff sometimes. atleast 2700k bulbs u can find anywhere tho and they put out just as much lumens as the 6500k ones..  but the reason you need 6500k color CFL's when vegging is because durring vegitation stage the plant requires more "blue's" in its color spectrum simulating a bright summer day in its natural habbitat 6500k put off alot of blues in there spectrum. and when its mature enough to flower the plant requires more "Red's"  in its light spectrum as well as a dark period no less then 12 hours a day to simulate the coming of the next season 2700k have alot of red in there spectrum..  but by all means if your on a budget cant find 6500k lights and are looking for a smaller plant 2700k soft whites will do the job from seed to finish..  

hehe ive got a **** load of Soft whites on my 1 month 3 day old dwarf plant thats in flowering and it loves um... good luck man


----------

